# Primus Rebel headlamps



## Daniel_sk (May 13, 2008)

Has anyone seen these?
http://www.primuscamping.com/catalog.php?cat=13
Interesting headlamps made by Primus and utilizing the Rebel LED. Is it the first Rebel headlamp?






(picture source - svetoutdooru.cz


----------



## Szemhazai (May 13, 2008)

There are already some other rebel lamps but they are not so common - mostly market brands.


----------



## Vermonter73 (May 13, 2008)

Specs say 100 lumens at 200 meters. Yeah right.


----------



## iced_theater (May 14, 2008)

Never heard of them, but noticed they are located fairly close to me in Wyoming.


----------



## bezel (May 14, 2008)

I never understood why Surefire didn't make at least one headlamp.
Or, not even a headlamp from scratch, but rather a headlamp base compatible with one of their popular LED bezels.

Pretty much this light.


----------



## half-watt (May 14, 2008)

iced_theater said:


> Never heard of them, but noticed they are located fairly close to me in Wyoming.



i have two of their previous models. both purchased from REI over a year ago. IIRC, they are the models PrimeLite 'T' and PrimeLite 'A' (a model that i never owned was the top-of-the-line 'AR', for adventure racing had a hand/wrist/finger [??? i forget which] mounted remote-control for changing modes without having to press a button on the head/light-generating-unit of the headlamp; it was otherwise, IIRC, identical to the 'A' model).

'A' model has 3xAA in a rear mounted battery compartment which can be unclipped from the band and stowed in a pocket or inside of jacket in cold weather. the long battery cable was designed to wind neatly around a part of the battery box when the battery box was clipped to the rear of the headband.

the 'T' model was also 3xAA in a rear mounted battery compartment, but the battery box was permanent affixed to the rear of the headband.

both models had top/bucket strap; both a single 1W Luxeons, plus some 5mm LEDs.

the heads/light-generating-units appeared similar to the current model year's headlamps.

T model also had w/6x5mm white LEDs. modes = 2x5mm, 6x5mm, and 1W HI [no 1W LO] (and maybe a flashing mode - i haven't used these in quite a while and my "old-timers" is actin' up, so i am forgettin').

A model also had 4x5mm white LEDs and 2x5mm red LEDs. mode = 2x5mm red, 4x5mm white HI, and 4x5mm white LO, 1W HI [no 1W LO] (same parenthetical comment as immediately above).

both units were well made; appeared similar in quality to Petzl headlamps; used them for a while with no failures or any type; can't vouch for water resistance.

one really nice feature of both was the fact that, like the PT Apex, the headlamp used TWO buttons to control the headlamp. the buttons were located on the top of the head/light-generating-unit. one button (the right button, IIRC) turned the headlamp ON and OFF (you could do this in any mode that the headlamp was operating in). the other button (the left button, IIRC) cycled through the modes of operation. obviously, having separate ON-OFF and MODE buttons obviated the need for a "timed" OFF as found in other headlamps which only have a single button (i.e., if a button isn't pressed in a certain period of time, e.g. 1.5sec or 2.0 sec, then the next press of the single button turns the headlamp OFF), and, of course, also eliminated the need to cycle through several modes to get to OFF.

light output was similar to other 1W Luxeon LEDs. both were unregulated output in all modes, including the 1W Luxeon.

i thought that they were a fine headlamps and didn't feel as if i wasted my money. i preferred the PrimeLite 'T' model with its 6x5mm white LEDs as not since my military days have i had a need for red lighting, and the 6x5mm LEDs were, of course, brighter than the 4x5mm LEDs found in the PrimeLite 'A' model.

the newest PrimeLite headlamps, with the exception of the top-of-the-line PrimeLite Race model (which i have on order, but haven't rcv'd just yet; nor have i rcv'd a shipping notice yet either) appear to have gone to 3xAAA front-mounted supply. IMO, too bad as this will reduce burntime.

my two shekels. hope this info helps someone who might be interested. i'll try to remember to Post back after i receive the '08 Rebel"-ized" headlamp.


----------



## Illum (May 14, 2008)

bezel said:


> I never understood why Surefire didn't make at least one headlamp.



:thinking:
:bump: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107577


----------



## bezel (May 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :thinking:
> :bump: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107577


 
Got me with the helmet light, but I had in mind something to be worn without the need for a helmet or hat.

How cool would it be if SF made a "headlamp base" that accepted their E series bezels?


----------



## half-watt (May 15, 2008)

ok, the Rebel has landed.

ordered ~1541 13may and just arrived via Fedex 2-day ~10min before commencing writing this. so, it is in stock and ships immediately. due to the near total lack of communication after ordering, i hadn't expected the package and so it was a surprise when Fedex backed into my driveway (only an order confirmation email is all that i've rcv'd after placing the order online; so, no shipping notice email with tracking number has yet to be rcv'd).

only 5min of use at this point, so take the following minimal observations with a grain of salt, so to speak.

the PrimeLite Race headlamp boasts a Luxeon Rebel 100 as its sole light emitting source and comes in a plastic "clamshell" package which is easily opened using only the fingers of both hands. it also comes with 4 AA/LR6 Panasonic alkaline cells.

overall construction is very nice. no complaints. the headlamp is rated for IPX7 water resistance according to the packaging. it has a nice rachet mechanism with detents for adjusting the declination of the head/beam.

headband appears to be a quality headband both in terms of appearance and the amount of elasticity it possesses. it lacks a top/bucket strap and thus is only a circumferential headband.

odd that there are not the standard two cord keepers to afix the cord to the headstrap. not a problem for most die-hard CPF headlamp user as we all probably have a few old units kickin' around that we could borrow the the cord keepers from.

the battery box is a very pleasant surprise. it is surprisingly small for a 4xAA battery box - not much extra mat'l around it. it too is a "clamshell" design hinged on one side and held closed by a single large screw type fastener with a coin-sized slot. it is a bit recessed and so the gorilla that socked that sucker down during assembly forced me to use a 5cent piece to open her up to insert the cells that were included.

the battery box has a very nice metal clip affixed to it via two small screws. a nice gasket in a recessed channel appears to seal nicely when the closure screw is tightened a bit (i personally haven't tested the IPX7 claim as of this point).

using 4AA versus 3AA cells is probably a good idea, IMO. if one goes with AA vs. AAA in designing or selecting a headlamp, then, quite obviously to my way of thinking, one is NOT primarily interested in L/UL (light/ultralight) backpacking and/or lowest weight is NOT the primary criteria in headlamp selection. using 4AA vs. 3AA should provide a much better burntime, IMO.

as to the UI, it is simple and IMO, very well thought out/designed for most headlamp users. using only a single button for headlamp control, means only two choices exist for switching the headlamp on and off as well as cycling through modes. Primus chose the surperior, IMO, "timed" approach instead of the must-cycle-through-every-mode-to-get-to-OFF approach. though the "timing" could be 0.5s shorter, IMO. here's how it works...

with the headlamp OFF, pressing and holding the button depressed for TWO full seconds causes the headlamp to switch ON. while ON (in any mode), pressing and holding the button depressed for TWO full seconds causes the headlamp to switch OFF.

while ON, quick presses and releases causes the headlamp to cycle through its THREE modes of operation [no flashing mode - HOO-AH!!!]. and it gets even better - the headlamp will ALWAYS turn on in LO (25%) o.p. [output] mode. a quick press and release cycles the headlamp to MED (50%) o.p. mode. another quick press and release cycles the headlamp to HI (100%) o.p. mode. pressing (for less than 2sec) and releasing the button while the headlamp is in HI o.p. mode cycles back to LO output mode. what could be simpler?

the textured/LOP (light-orange-peel) reflector produces a nice beam pattern - a bright hotspot, slight corona, and nice broad spill beam - IMO, just what one needs in a headlamp; it ought to prove quiet useful and easy to use and see out in the field and on the trail. 

the three modes (25%, 50%, 100%) are well spaced and appear to produce very different, i.e. noticeably different, levels of illumination. LO is *NOT* low enough for many task/proximity lighting purposes (a 9V power PAK-Lite is the way to go for these purposes, IMO). LO will probably suffice for many nighttime walkabouts as it appears plenty bright for most uses though MED might(???) be needed in some rare cases to pick out faded, low-contrast blazes on rocks and trees - particularly if one has age degraded low-light vision, or a genetic problem, or is on some meds, or is a smoker, or has a dietary deficiency. HI is probably overkill for 90% of the uses that most backpackers will have (i'm just guessin' here, because...)

having used it for just 5min in a dark basement before writing these quick introductory comments i can't knowledgeably or authoritatively comment on either burn-time or viewing range.

here are the Mfr's claims:

LO (25%) ==> 20h and 68m [metre/meter] viewing distance (viewing what at such a great distance, i don't have a clue???).

MED (50%) ==> 7h and 94m viewing distance (yeah,,.. i could proably make out King-Kong at 94m with this headlamp on MED).

HI (100%) ==> 3h and 125m viewing distance (ok, enough with the anemic attempts at humor).

can't promise, but maybe i'll some time this weekend to do a side-by-side with the PT Apex, and Petzl Myo XP (both '07 3W Luxeon [pre-Cree] and '08 3W Cree versions, and possibly also compare it with the Silva/Brunton 3W L3 and 5W L5 headlamps, amongst others in my current headlamp arsenal).

----
EDIT:

sorry, i could find no info on the electronics controlling the Rebel LED output. so, i don't know if it's regulated in some fashion.


----------



## iced_theater (May 15, 2008)

Runtime on high would be good if your able to do that. Sounds like a good light so far though.


----------



## ShooterX (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, i have to choose between Primelite A & Primelite Race but i can not make up my mind. I am going to use them home, camping, working at the car,etc. I like Primelite A because it has 4x5mm led and also a 1w Luxeon but i like also the powerful beam from the Race. What can i do?Pls help from your experience. Thanks


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Nov 1, 2008)

What's the best deal currently on the Primelite Race Rebel? I'm in Canada, and just lost one of my modded Apex lights. I'm thinking I might try this one.


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine arrived, very bright even on low set and nice quality.I am glad i chose this light


----------



## NoFair (Nov 11, 2008)

ShooterX said:


> Mine arrived, very bright even on low set and nice quality.I am glad i chose this light


 
Pics or it didn't happen 

Congrats on a nice light.

Sverre


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 11, 2008)

NoFair said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Congrats on a nice light.
> 
> Sverre



Oh but i will, tes i will ) tonight

It also arrived my Tikka XP and now i need a SSC and again can't find it here


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't know how to put pictures here


----------



## NoFair (Nov 12, 2008)

You need to put them up on Photobucket or similar service and link to it.

Most of the picture hosting sites are free.

Sverre 

PS! Probably a how to in the FAQ:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 13, 2008)

I found out that "You *may not* post attachments"- probably i am too young


----------

